
Why Past Attempts of Software Metrics Have Failed Us - abyx
https://www.usehaystack.io/blog/software-development-metrics-pros-cons-and-why-past-attempts-have-failed
======
ravivyas
I don't understand the need to link to 15 Notion notes.

It makes the post bland and tasteless.

Please think of blogs and posts like a product. What your user needs is
information rather than a Self-service page with 15 posts.

There is a chance you have great content, which dies in notion, or does not
give your domain any SEO credit.

Edit: Just noticed the site is on Webflow, if anyone from the company reads
this, please just copy paste all the content (if you are on the CMS plan).
Also add more to this page in terms of a small snippet for each page.

------
Kednicma
This article is both too long and also, by virtue of being a linkfarm, too
short. Let's try something simpler: All software metrics eventually fail to
indicate useful directions for progress, by Goodhart's Law [0]. A corollary is
that whatever snake oil is being peddled by the article, it will eventually be
as useless as current metrics.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

------
prerok
Well, this seems more like an advertisement to use Haystack.

It's not very convincing as it, as a sibling commenter said, contains no real
content. How is a GitHub data based report different than just a new form of a
KPI?

Apparently, you can "see" the team "progress" on a daily basis and you can
react sooner. That's exactly what we need: more disconnected management
relying on daily reports.

No, just no.

